
Amazon is pathologically incapable of keeping your account safe - danneu
https://medium.com/@espringe/amazon-is-pathologically-incapable-of-keeping-your-account-safe-78f0be5dc2fe
======
QuinnyPig
This is the first I’m hearing of such a thing. Are you requiring MFA for your
root and IAM accounts?

